

Ask HN: ~80% of this year's US uni grads are unemployed. How are you guys doing? - falsestprophet

I know: [Citation needed]. I think I saw the figure in the Financial Times.
======
fburnaby
About half of my electrical engineering class is employed now. The ones who
aren't don't have any leads and are now looking for anything at all. I had
been planning to go to grad school before the economy sank anyways, so I'm
"safe" thus far...

Luckily for them, they're in Canada and can be eligible for EI.

------
ScottWhigham
What? I don't believe it without a citation and even then I'm quite skeptical.
10% - sure.

~~~
GVRV
I think it's only 20% of the college graduates this year who applied for a
job, have a job.

Source: [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/06/graduate-
sch...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/06/graduate-school-for-
unemployed-college-students.html)

------
Ardit20
Umm, well we have just graduated, ask us back in 6 months.

